# What do you think about stretching?



## robinme (Nov 28, 2011)

You like to stretch before, after, both, not at all?


----------



## platt00 (Nov 29, 2011)

robinme said:


> You like to stretch before, after, both, not at all?



I stretch around 10 seconds on each muscle I work.


----------



## alfred (Nov 30, 2011)

If you interested in developmental stretching then 30 seconds with each hold is good after a workout .


----------



## breck48 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pre-workout - I warm up the muscles I am using  and stretch in-between sets.
Post workout - I always stretch


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll lightly stretch during warm ups just enough to be loose but I do my real stretching after training.


----------



## robinme (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool, thanks guys!


----------



## mc63s (Dec 5, 2011)

Stretching is one of the least understood and overlooked aspects of training.


----------

